# Help - Suggest a good netbook and place in pune



## a_medico (Nov 11, 2010)

I wish to buy a netbook in Pune.

Please suggest me a good netbook with following config :

Screen less than 10 inches (10 or 8 inch)
Long battery life (something like 8-10 hrs)
RAM 2 Gb (or 1Gb which has an option to upgrade to 2 GB readily while purchasing)
Most of them are Atom processor but I heard recent ones are with some upgraded processor.

My bias is towards ASUS and Samsung but if you have a suggestion otherwise, I might consider it.

Also please suggest a good place to buy in Pune.

Thanks.

P.S. - Just a query - How do you format and reinstall windows in a netbook as it has no CD drive. Does it have a restore option or we have to do it via pen drive?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 11, 2010)

I was impressed with Samsung N210's capabilities. what's your budget?


----------



## a_medico (Nov 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> I was impressed with Samsung N210's capabilities. what's your budget?



not more than 23-25K.

are dual core netbooks out in india?


----------



## a_medico (Nov 14, 2010)

Just an update. Samsung N210 is out of stock in Pune. Check all major shops including Samsung Plaza. Maybe I gotto try it in Mumbai or Chennai.


----------



## Arun the Gr8 (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll say go with Inspiron M101z. Wonderful laptop for a wonderful price 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/134663-inspiron-m101z.html


----------



## a_medico (Dec 5, 2010)

By the way I got ASUS 1015PEM.

Its a dual core processor. 1 GB RAM which I upgraded to 2GB. 320 GB HD. 8-10hrs battery. Webcam, Windows 7 starter edition preloaded etc etc. Got it for 21.5K including RAM upgrade. Lamington road mumbai.

I highly recommend this model. 

Now no point in buying an atom processor. Go for dual core.


----------



## p!e (Dec 18, 2010)

Try Vijay sales in Aundh-Baner.
Opposite to symanec office.


----------



## dissel (Dec 19, 2010)

Congratulation a_medico

I'm looking for one netbook too, How is the performance ?

Engadget quoted once that this atom dual core don't shows anything extra with Intel's crappy GMA3150 graphics.

I want to know how is it true ?


----------



## a_medico (Dec 19, 2010)

I am very happy with the performance. I am not a gaming person but I do watch movies on it on regular basis. And its good for basic purpose. Very satisfied with it. Don't expect it to be something extraordinary and you wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## dissel (Dec 19, 2010)

Me too...not a gaming at all...

Is it play 720p mkv flawlessly ?


----------



## garashis (Mar 22, 2011)

Check these Asus 12 inchers with faster processor and 2 GB ram
Asus 1215T
Asus 1215P
HP Mini 110 Series 110-3607TU (Red)


----------

